# Aston Martin Vantage 550 - 1997



## Racer

Hi There

Brutal was the word used more than once to describe the fastest Aston Martin during his presentation in 1993, 550 hp for almost 2 tons of the word had to be more appropriate.










This model is unique in Portugal and property of the best specialist in Aston Martins used on national territory and the enormous responsibility of having a car that stills worth € 175,000 , but still mainly for being a very rare and special car for the owner.


























The painting has undergone many washes as incorrect and the varnish used is very mild damage was getting worse, until one sees that the state and covering up the horrible finish with risks.










Was started preparing for the 205 hours it took this Estado of Concurso with 2 ½ weeks of actual work ...










Washed and decontaminated it was time to dismantle the maximum possible for the best finish, with their isolation.


























The grid was repainted to remove stone marker.

With the amount of scratches, swirls, holograms and other defects of painting and taking into account the existing varnish, sand the paint we chose to ease the removal of precious coverage.



































During operations in the huge bonnet




























































Passed to a fender and the outlook more scared ....











































The same fender but viewed from another angle


























Opposite



















































And the front was so much better ...










































New set and to remove the same brands




























































The roof had very deep scratches and simply disappointing to look at, but the detail changed everything.




































































The car took shape and increasingly showed the dazzling blue.


















But something overshadowing the finish of the car and it was something that only specialized repair could be resolved, hopefully the owner has agreed to stop the work.
We accepted gladly delay work and everything else.










Isolated car for painting ...










With special transportation for the purpose and super competent.


































Safety First


















So far had been "spent" 70 hours of work

2 Weeks later returns the Vantage to our facility to resume work, with the pillar repaired.










Corrected front again and protected


















Suitcase










































Laterals




















































Everything began to take shape and the blue was becoming more worthy of this magnificent specimen.


















Rear bumper lower zone


















Flashing front


















Rear lights


































Now follows a very sensitive part of painting the PM, took a more aggressive polish glaze over and it was a bounded area to know what to fix and how to do it.


























Driver's door



































Lateral posterior


























A petrol caps



























The lower bumpers


















Hood louvers


















New paint and wash clean already prepared to be protected by such a Z Vintage wax € 2500, but deserves this fabulous car.


















This man who spent so much time and dedication to this body shape would surely see the shine. 










The interior was very well treated and needed to be cleaned and protected.


















The later


























Woods cleaned, polished and waxed










Areas with metal interior painting corrected


















This panel was disassembled and repaired



























Detailed engine


















The rims were a nightmare to get the studs because instead of 95 5 nm, the manufacturer recommends a 1000 nm were ....
Such force that bent a coat hanger ...



























Torque wrench










and put in place










Two hundred and five hours later, two weeks after half time and this was the actual result.
Hope you like it because nothing will be talked about getting it to those who see the photos.


























































































































































































































































































Regards


----------



## Jorge

Absolutly AMAIXING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :argie:

Pure "Porn" on wheels....

And your work? :doublesho

Truly Amaizing Mate!

Bes regards,

Jorge


----------



## Ton91

Gorgeous work!!!
The car is stunning as it should be.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool

absolutely gorgeou car and stunning work buddy


----------



## dsms

Outrageous work as usual, some of your finest correction work yet! Always enjoy your writeups! Again fantastic work!


----------



## bimmersean

Phenomenon work.....This is what it's all about...You took that car from the S#!thoust to the Penthouse.

Sean


----------



## Discreet

Thanks for the write up i've really enjoyed viewing this :thumb: amazing correction work and the final finish is mindblowing

*Discreet*


----------



## kakeuter

Unbelievable work, that was an amazing writeup. The amount of work that went in to that detail was massive.

-Kody-


----------



## aro_77

Superb Work! That's amazing work.


----------



## Eurogloss

Excellent workmanship mate :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Superb work - Car looks fantastic


----------



## tom_painter85

That is simply stunning - top marks!

:thumb:


----------



## SimonBash

Very impressive, well done.


----------



## daves2rs

Hard graft + skill = Awesome result

Any feedback when the owner collected the car?


----------



## Racer

Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------



## Racer

daves2rs said:


> Hard graft + skill = Awesome result
> 
> Any feedback when the owner collected the car?


The car was for selling , not anymore after this detail


----------



## surgemaster

fantastic job :thumb: great correction & my I doff my hat to you for having the stones to tackle it.


----------



## AcN

205 hours !!!! Abso****inglutely amazing job here ! The interior is now where it should be, and the exterior, too good to be true now


----------



## Racer

dsms said:


> Outrageous work as usual, some of your finest correction work yet! Always enjoy your writeups! Again fantastic work!


Dave you are admired here too in Portugal :thumb:
Thanks.


----------



## jamest

Please put the pics on Photobucket or something similar. One of my favourite cars, but people don't like me looking at car pics at work so I subscribed to look at home only to find you have hit your bandwidth limit.


----------



## auditek

Pics not showing for me


----------



## Racer

jamest said:


> Please put the pics on Photobucket or something similar. One of my favourite cars, but people don't like me looking at car pics at work so I subscribed to look at home only to find you have hit your bandwidth limit.


Im sorry , but my monthly 75gb Bandwidth Limit Exceeded im dealing with my provider for a 350gb.
This post alone eat in one day 9gb...:doublesho


----------



## jamest

Upload images to Google Picasa Web Albums. No bandwidth restrictions, 1GB storage free.

Upgrade to 20GB of storage for just $5 a year. Then you can hotlink the images for everything. Much much much cheaper than any other hosting provider will give you.


----------



## GlynRS2

Superb work and attention to detail :thumb:

Stunning results


----------



## slrestoration

Fantastic transformation, the end results are simply stunning:thumb:


----------



## Racer

The site it´s online now with more bandwith too , 

I hope you enjoy the work and i have many more to put here.

Regards


----------



## slrestoration

Just checked it out, cracking website & your studio looks fantastic. Shame i cant fully apreciate it all as my portugese is a little rusty:lol:


----------



## Beemer 330

Amazing correction work :thumb:


----------



## WR1 Shane

One of my favourite cars of all time!
Nice job, that was in a real mess. Back to the condition it deserves to be in now though


----------



## jamest

Stunning work on a stunning car. Good job. :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

excellent work mate:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## superAndre

Rarely I write post...very very beautifull and sharp correction.That paint now is in the best shape ever..


----------



## Racer

Gleamingkleen said:


> excellent work mate:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


Thanks Jay...:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

And thank you all :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Racer

slrestoration said:


> Just checked it out, cracking website & your studio looks fantastic. Shame i cant fully apreciate it all as my portugese is a little rusty:lol:


use google translator it helps a lot :thumb:


----------



## yamaha

Amazing job!!!


----------



## pete5570

That is the most stunning job i've EVER seen! I love these hand built Astons from this era. The detailing on this car is outstanding. Great write up!


----------



## PMC

Top Job , Congratulations :thumb:


----------



## PMC

When the best like, everything is said.


----------



## Racer

yamaha said:


> Amazing job!!!


Grande Yamaha


----------



## Auto Detox

Excellent work, looks fantastic


----------



## Racer

Thank you all :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

Amazing work........car looks fantastic!

The only car I am saving up for... one day maybe :driver:

:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Simply Stunning .. :thumb:


----------



## Racer

The Cueball said:


> Amazing work........car looks fantastic!
> 
> The only car I am saving up for... one day maybe :driver:
> 
> :thumb:


Be quick, here in Portugal it´s the only one and it "costs" 175000€....:doublesho


----------



## audi2k40

stunning work


----------



## richardb19

simply awesome! there goes another perfectly good set of underware! :argie: bet it sounds as good as it looks!


----------



## 123quackers

this is truley a stunning car and truley stunning workmanship :thumb:

I must say ever since I saw these back in the day.. I always thought the seats with the button on where real cool.......

Thanks for a very interesting read and putting the best of British back into her former glory..


----------



## Racer

123quackers said:


> this is truley a stunning car and truley stunning workmanship :thumb:
> 
> I must say ever since I saw these back in the day.. I always thought the seats with the button on where real cool.......
> 
> Thanks for a very interesting read and putting the best of British back into her former glory..


You are welcome :thumb:


----------



## PaulN

Wow, Stunning work there. love the before and afters on each panel :thumb:


----------



## Guest

great work! :thumb: one of the best looking cars from the 90s IMO


----------



## Waxamomo

Absolutely stunning work :thumb:


----------



## Racer

capri kid said:


> great work! :thumb: one of the best looking cars from the 90s IMO


Agreed with you , and what a roar the car make...few cars do that nowadays , back then almost none


----------



## "SkY"

great job:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59

one aston id own


----------



## RandomlySet

absolutely stunning work!!!!


----------



## moshinho

Wow!!!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Great work :thumb:

One of my favourite AML's :argie:


----------



## Racer

Warwickshire Detailer said:


> Great work :thumb:
> 
> One of my favourite AML's :argie:





moshinho said:


> Wow!!!





-Mat- said:


> absolutely stunning work!!!!





Ninja59 said:


> one aston id own





"SkY" said:


> great job:thumb:


It was one of most crazyiest job , but all the work payed off :thumb:


----------



## Sneaks

That is one of the most enjoyable details to read, incredible work :thumb:


----------



## Racer

Sneaks said:


> That is one of the most enjoyable details to read, incredible work :thumb:


Thanks and today i just finished another car from the same owner that you all going to love.
A 1971 Ferrari Dino 


































Regards

Rui


----------



## David Proctor

OMG Totally stunning. Great to see an old Aston. Awesome work.....

Thanks for sharing it with us...


----------



## President Swirl

*Aston*

Awesome, what else can be said? only a philestine's jaw would not hit the floor:thumb: Though i have to say, those arch gaps are a little on the large side. Apologies for sounding pedantic. You should be mighty proud.


----------



## Bowler

Dino all time favourite, ever since seeing Tony Curtis racing Roger Moore in the DBS
Great to see pics of the little Italian beauty


----------



## Racer

David Proctor said:


> OMG Totally stunning. Great to see an old Aston. Awesome work.....
> 
> Thanks for sharing it with us...


*Thanks :thumb:
*


President Swirl said:


> Awesome, what else can be said? only a philestine's jaw would not hit the floor:thumb: Though i have to say, those arch gaps are a little on the large side. Apologies for sounding pedantic. You should be mighty proud.


*No harm done , but i think it came with the car...:thumb:*



Bowler said:


> Dino all time favourite, ever since seeing Tony Curtis racing Roger Moore in the DBS
> Great to see pics of the little Italian beauty


*It´s an awesome car and i will post in a couple of weeks :thumb:*


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro

amazing work, congrat. looks realy amazing and professional


----------



## Racer

Pedro.Malheiro said:


> amazing work, congrat. looks realy amazing and professional


Obrigado Pedro :thumb:


----------



## andpgud

Why are you always putting plastic over it?


----------



## cocos

Wow, this was awsome!!! great work and perfect result!


----------



## Racer

andpgud said:


> Why are you always putting plastic over it?


Because of the dust bits of polish :thumb:



cocos said:


> Wow, this was awsome!!! great work and perfect result!


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## davec

you can keep the DB9, DBS, vanquish etc, THAT is the ultimate aston martin, i was lucky enough to have a shot of a few years back and i can say it drives as well as it looks. stunning.


----------



## Racer

davec said:


> you can keep the DB9, DBS, vanquish etc, THAT is the ultimate aston martin, i was lucky enough to have a shot of a few years back and i can say it drives as well as it looks. stunning.


And the noise of this Beast is just insane


----------



## Mr.Mint

You guys are brilliant!!! 

The workmanship is 1st rate and the customer had to be overjoyed...


----------



## BigAshD

I don't think you actually fixed the paintwork - I think you must have glued millions of mirrors onto it the way that baby is reflecting. Amazing.


----------



## Racer

Mr.Mint said:


> You guys are brilliant!!!
> 
> The workmanship is 1st rate and the customer had to be overjoyed...





BigAshD said:


> I don't think you actually fixed the paintwork - I think you must have glued millions of mirrors onto it the way that baby is reflecting. Amazing.


Thank you guys and this car was meant to be sold , but... 2 years later i did the detail he still has the car


----------



## stangalang

Stunning. Nothing more to say


----------



## Racer

stangalang said:


> Stunning. Nothing more to say


Fine by me :thumb:


----------



## Bowler

Can not stop looking at the pictures of this stunning car


----------



## Racer

Bowler said:


> Can not stop looking at the pictures of this stunning car


Yes it´s an old time Great , really superb car :thumb:


----------



## jones_g

Awesome work, you should be proud of that! I wish I had your skill.


----------



## Racer

jones_g said:


> Awesome work, you should be proud of that! I wish I had your skill.


Thank you for your kind works :thumb:

Check these 2 works and they are far better than this one 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=233388

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=243414

Regards

Rui


----------



## Vossman

Absolutely stunning results, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Totally awesome work mate:buffer: :thumb::thumb::thumb:, brutal, but beautiful British beastie :argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Racer

Vossman said:


> Absolutely stunning results, thanks for sharing.





ITHAQVA said:


> Totally awesome work mate:buffer: :thumb::thumb::thumb:, brutal, but beautiful British beastie :argie::argie::argie::argie:


Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------



## Turbo Tony

Heart-stopping.

Thanks so much for posting this. These cars are so rare these days, I was beginning to think they were a figment of my imagination!


----------



## Racer

Turbo Tony said:


> Heart-stopping.
> 
> Thanks so much for posting this. These cars are so rare these days, I was beginning to think they were a figment of my imagination!


Thanks and it´s a rare car :thumb:


----------



## Duf

Very nice car!

Amazing result also!


----------



## Racer

Duf said:


> Very nice car!
> 
> Amazing result also!


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Foxx

Not my favourite Aston model, but my, what a beautiful result - job very well done!


----------



## Racer

Foxx said:


> Not my favourite Aston model, but my, what a beautiful result - job very well done!


Thank you man :thumb:


----------

